# Just about ready to throw in the white flag



## LadyV87 (Feb 4, 2013)

My husband has emotionally cheated on me, and near physically had I not caught it. This was a year ago to date and now I come to find he is doing it again with another woman, and I don't know if it has gotten physical because he is out of state right now for mental treatment. I don't believe him when he tells me they only talk about work and family, etc. she popped up out of no where and their texts are too often for just small talk. He is there for six months, I am here finishing school and raising our young son. This is the fourth time I've caught him in this sort of act and my trust is gone! I feel more like his safe point than his wife that he supposedly loves so much and doesn't want to lose. I don't know how much longer I can keep playing along like Inge are going to get better...or if I want them to now? I want to tell him this should be considered our separation, but I am afraid it will not go well with his treatment and in the end it will have just been a waste anyway. What do I do? How should I handle this? What does it mean, legally, to be separated? how does at affect our pay and benefits in the military and how long should it last?


----------



## Anon101 (Feb 16, 2013)

I was thinking.....maybe his unhealthy emotional attachments are a symptom of his mental condition. 

Perhaps his emotional boundaries will get better once his treatment is complete. 

Do you think that could be possible?


----------

